# Does DAE accept diamond resorts points



## lewmel (Aug 18, 2008)

HI,
I am a member of the Club with Diamond Resorts.  Does DAE accept these points as a deposit for exchanging?
Thanks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 18, 2008)

Whether or not DAE will accept the points ....  I believe that THE Club will not allow Club points to be used for exchanges with independent exchange companies.  When the exchange contacts THE Club to verify the transfer, THE Club will turn down the request.  If you try to reserve a specific week and deposit that week with an independent exchange company I believe the same thing will happen.


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 19, 2008)

We can take any week deposit, unless the resort refuses to clear the deposit for us. We have not traditionally run into any issues clearing deposits with Diamond Resort Properties themselves, but you would have to book the week with your points in advance of placing the exchange. You may want to ask the folks at Diamond....

Thank you for the question.


----------



## TheDuke (Jun 21, 2009)

I am a Diamond/Sunterra points owner and a DAE member. On a few occasions I have exchanged Diamond scheduled weeks thru DAE without problem. I did have to schedule a specific week at a specific Diamond resort in order to deposit into DAE. It worked well enough


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 13, 2009)

This issue has been discussed before that SFX has clarified it with Diamonds.  The response is no.  Club members like me cannot reserve a week and deposit it with any independents.  We must go through II.  Week owners are fine.   If Diamonds catches you, they will cancel your reservation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 13, 2009)

PeelBoy said:


> This issue has been discussed before that SFX has clarified it with Diamonds.  The response is no.  Club members like me cannot reserve a week and deposit it with any independents.  We must go through II.  Week owners are fine.   If Diamonds catches you, they will cancel your reservation.


I remember that discussion, and that is what I was thinking of when I made my post.

The general rule was that if you are in the DRI Club, the only exchange company you can use is II.  If you are not in the Club, you can use any exchange company.

If your experience differs, please post details.


----------

